# Some species:



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

The Stenoglotis is really a hybrid, Venus, Polystachta zambeziaca, Ludisias discolor alba, Oberon brachystachys, lost tag first time w/ foul smelling mini yellow bloom, Bulbo. moniliforme, Cycnodes is a hybrid also 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm working on the mealies on the Polystachaya right now! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

More










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Dec 19, 2017)

It’s a Christmas miracle! He can post pictures!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm back Baby!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

Some are hybrids. 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyT (Dec 19, 2017)

WOW!!! Amazing what you can do in such a challenging growing environment, good job! What a wide range of species.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I'm working on the mealies on the Polystachaya right now!



Windex + cuetip. Was the only way I sorted out this one Phal I have. 

I also removed all infected plants from the rest of the collection. How the damned things can move so fast between plans is very aggravating. As you clean one plant move it far away from the others. There seems to be some plants that the mealies just love. Quarantine seems the only way to get a handle on the problem.


----------



## blondie (Dec 19, 2017)

Great species lovely looking plants congrats


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2017)

The bugs are not common, but with over 1000 plants in one room we get a few now and then.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dandrobium (Dec 19, 2017)

Holy crap! Great collection, I really like that coelogyne!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow! This one is actually in focus!




What's up with those electrical plugs without covers? Is that so they dry out faster?


----------



## troy (Dec 19, 2017)

Impressive urban jungle!!!


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2017)

I find it amazing that you can keep all these different plants
organized and cared for in a NY apt. I can hardly do that
in my greenhouse...now full of Phrags thanks to you! I think you're amazing.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> The bugs are not common, *but with over 1000 plants in one room* we get a few now and then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Say whattttt?? oke:oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 20, 2017)

It is like your own private orchid show...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2017)

A few more.









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 20, 2017)

> What's up with those electrical plugs without covers? Is that so they dry out faster?


:rollhappy:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 20, 2017)

good job blooming the Cycnoches! I missed that on the first look


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 20, 2017)

Very cool. Good growing. You give me hope for my own indoor growing. You must tell us more about your conditions... well, you must tell me. I need to know. The Sarco I got from you hasn't flowered.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2017)

The apartment gets very dry. Notice the aireal roots? We water very often. We were overwatering the Paphs but reduced that on HappyPaphy's advice after a visit. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 22, 2017)

What is the ambient humidity? And temp? I average 30% in winter and 68 oF. 

Were a lot of the paphs rotting with the over watering?

There aren't any aireal roots.

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Stone (Dec 23, 2017)

Some interesting species. Your Clowesia is doing better than mine!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, nice job flowering all these lovelies, bravo Eric !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2017)

TyroneGenade said:


> What is the ambient humidity? And temp? I average 30% in winter and 68 oF.
> 
> Were a lot of the paphs rotting with the over watering?
> 
> ...


The humidity meters are hidden under trays of plants somewhere. 
The temps are affected by the neighbors heat also. With the heaters at 75% and the windows cracked it's 78F. 
Yes, we were drowning Paphs. Less so now. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2017)

Look at the angraecum photo or the Bulbo leichenastrum. See all the roots.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guldal (Dec 27, 2017)

NYEric said:


> ... with over 1000 plants in one room ...



Impressive! Would it at some point be possible for you to treat us to a 360 degrees view of your plant room(s)?! I hope the rest of - or at least part of your dwelling is somehow inhabitable? (here speaks a person out of dire fear for what his own path down a very slippery slope might lead to!)

Kind regards, Jens


----------

